# Happy Birthday SASSY



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet Baby girl..............You are 3 years old today. </span>

<span style="color:#ff0000">It seems like only yesterday that you came into our hearts and our home. And now today you are 3 years old. WOW! Where has the time gone? Mommy and Daddy love you with all our heart. You make our life and our home complete. I love you, I love you, I love you.......~Mommy


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sassy!



































































Carla & Shotzi


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sassy! You are now as old as *TINK* . We hope you have a fun day with Mommy and Daddy! Did you get any fun gifts?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASSY!!!









now sass can join park with the 3 yr olds.


i know im supposed to me studying


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Sassy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*~HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY, SASSY!!~*


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sassy!! I hope you get lots of presents from mom and dad!!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL SASSY!!!*


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sassy!!!!!!!























Sorry, I don't know how to do animations. Miko does want to ask Sassy if the treats get any better when you turn 3....he has 5 more months to go till he is 3 yrs old as well!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Will get to see any birthday pics!!!???


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=1368:attachment]

Scooby and I hope you have a wonderful 3rd Birthday Sassy


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Happy, Happy B-day!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sweet Sassy girl














_
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, Sassy I thought you were so special I started another thread for your birthday! (didn't see this one







) Anyway, have a great day and make mommy and daddy carry you around everywhere.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Sassy is being a SPOILED little girl today. She woke mommy up with birthday kisses and for some reason she was very kissy kissy kissy and even more kissy this morning. Then she got her normal tummy rub and mommy sang Happy Birthday to her. She kissy kissy the mommy through the entire song







At breakfast mommy gave the birthday girl one of her favorite chicken jerky treats. (Sassy never gets treats that early.) Mommy has lots in store for her today. 


WOW! You should hear my mommy today....she can't say this enough.







~Sassy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has 2 Birthday threads going. 
















What a SPOILED MALTESE


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY SWEET SASSY!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,SASSY!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, girl of my dreams. 

Love, Sammie

PS Our moms talked on the phone today and I hear you're having a very special day. Wish I could make it just a little more special. I love you.

Sammie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Sassy!
















Sadie and Sassy would like to see your birthday pictures, please......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wishing you a happy birthday filled with many treats and tummy rubs!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sassy....hope mommy spoiled you pink!









so what did mom get her Pink Princess?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugar and Chloe would like to wish Sassy a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Happy B Day!!!! Sassy you are one of my Fav SM Maltese. We all know I like long coats. I hope you enjoy your b day. Prissy sends doggie kisses your way


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thank you everyone who wished Sassy a Happy Birthday. *

Sassy was sooooo sweet today! It was like she knew it was her special day and she seemed to endear everyone to her even more. Here is a little run down of her day:

She had her very favorite treat for breakfast. Then she got lots of attention from mommy and daddy. We played and she got lots of tummy rubs. Then she and mommy got dressed and went on an excursion. We went to all of Sassy's favorite places. First stop was a little boutique called, "Unleashed." Sassy arrived inside in her little "pink" stroller. After much ado from the customers greeting her the owner insisted that Sassy get out of her stroller and roam the boutique. So mommy put her on the floor and Sassy was like the little "Queen." She visited the other customers and showed off a little. She sniffed and explored everything in the entire store. Mommy took pictures which she has not updoaded yet. Next stop was PetSmart. Again Sassy arrived inside in her little "pink" stroller. Of course when she is in her stroller she attracts MUCH attention. We shopped around and she got lots of attention from everyone we met in the isles. Mommy bought some doggie presents for one of Sassy's admirers. We had actually gone there to get our "Spoiled Maltese" some fake nails







but they only carried the ones for cats. So mommy found a pretty "baby pink" halter and leash. Yep soft baby pink not that florescent (sp?) hot pink. So Sassy got some new pink stuff







Then we went to the Piano Gallery. This is where we got mommy's Grand Piano. The owner Teresa has a Bichon so she loves little white fluffy doggies. The gallery is hugh and has mostly grand pianos so there is a lot of room to run free (Sassy can run underneath the pianos.) Teresa immediately insisted that I let her on the floor. So Sassy ran around the gallery and did her normal little "social butterfly" business. She visited the music room where they sell sheet music, the lady who leases that area oohhed and awwed over her. One of the piano tuners was there tuning one of the floor models so Sassy visited with him for a tummy rub. Teresa actually has a child's size grand piano on the floor and we tried to get Sassy to put her paws up to it for a picture but Sassy thought it was a new game and did her little "race car" show for everyone. She was so beautiful, when she would run back towards us just before she got to us she would jump up in the air and twirl around, hair flying like a little girl twirling for her skirt to flow in the breeze. I thought Teresa would roll in the floor laughing at her. Then when she gathered herself she said to me, "Pat, I honestly believe she is the most beautiful little thing I have ever in my life seen." Then Sassy ran to her to give her kissy kissy. Again, endearing herself, what a personality. Sassy played around and explored the entire showroom, visited a couple of customers who came in. Then we said our good-byes and started home. By the time we got home it was about 5:30 p.m. and Sassy decided to spend some daddy time. She sat with her daddy while mommy told daddy what a fun day Sassy had on her little outing. We showed daddy her new pink stuff. Daddy laughed and adjusted it to fit Sassy and tried it on her. After dinner daddy made us a fire in the fireplace. Sassy snuggled in the big chair with mommy. She was soooooo sweet and tuckered out. She got a little dingy from all the running around in the public places so mommy will give her a bath tomorrow and get some pictures of her new pink stuff. Mommy felt bad that the little "Birthday Girl" did not get the nails mommy promised, but I think Sassy enjoyed the outing more than anything material she would have received. So as you can see, Sassy had a very busy fun day. And......mommy has not told Sassy yet but, LadyMontava (Jaimie), is sending Sassy some "red" Soft Paws Nails. We like red, it is our color. We subsitute pink when red is not available, but red is our favorite color.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great day Sassy had.... loved the narrative!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Loved reading about Sassy's big day. Can't wait for photos. Its a darn good thing that Sadie and Sassy don't read because you are making me look REAL bad.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Many happy returns Sassy. I hope you got spoiled rotten!!!









Love from Tanith, Gizmo and Chelsea


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad to hear Sassy that your birthday was as special as you are. Looking forward to your pictures, pretty girl.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww what a day the birthday girl had!Many thanks to her Momma for telling us her story so well!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASSY!!!!! HOPE IT'S SUPER SPECIAL, JUST LIKE YOU.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Soo sorry I'm late, happy that Sassy had such a great day!!!


----------

